# Major League Baseball team the Florida Marlins will have 2SW tanks behind home plate



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

The Marlins new stadium will feature two custom-built saltwater aquariums that will serve as the home plate backstop.

The aquariums are designed by Living Color Enterprises of Fort Lauderdale. One measures 34 feet long, 3 feet high and holds more than 600 gallons of saltwater. The other is 24 feet long and holds 450 gallons of water. They will be positioned on either side of home plate to prevent disruption in play and will be constructed of durable, bullet-proof materials to prevent shattering

I gotta see this, pretty cool.



http://www.realgmbaseball.com/src_w..._marlins_stadium_will_have_aquarium_backstop/


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow I'd love to see it. When you see it take a picture and show us!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yupp i heard about this......sounds like it will be pretty cool. hopefully there will be several panes of glass with a buffer so the 80mph foul balls dont disturb the fish.(which will undoubtedly be corals and delicate species)


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

that does sound cool, at first I was thinking; but what if one of the balls hits the glass? but after reading it will be bullet proof I think that could be neat to see. Though Wouldnt all the sound and running around scare the fish?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Scared isn't good they would get ick and they would have ick forsure if a ball hit the glass and people tapping on it


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Well I'm sure there aren't gonna be people on the field tapping on the glass while there is a game going on. But with the ball hitting it I could see that stressing them out.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

in my baseball experience, most foul balls will not hit that close to the plate. usually it is either a foul pop up, a foul tip, or grounder down foul territory.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats cool, I would like to see how they stock that tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This will end badly.

The tanks are basically outdoors. They'll either boil or freeze, and the algae...oh the algae...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah it really does sound like a bad idea, especialy if like OldSalt says its an open roofed stadium.

sounds like something that would be a cool idea on paper, but not when put into practice. Not to mention those tanks would be HUGE so if they ever had a problem with one what would they do with the fish? and how do you clean a tank that big on a regular basis without a whole team of people? (though i suppose seeing as its going to be a stadium it very well may have a team of people)

ps: I hope they dont intend to put real marlons in the tanks....


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

It may overheat, but keep in mind that the tanks are in Florida not in some park up north.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> It may overheat, but keep in mind that the tanks are in Florida not in some park up north.


Thats true.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds like a bad idea


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

corwin said:


> that does sound cool, at first i was thinking; but what if one of the balls hits the glass? But after reading it will be bullet proof i think that could be neat to see. Though wouldnt all the sound and running around scare the fish?


12345


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im pretty sure their gallons calculations are pretty far off because by my math they say the tank is 34 feet long and 3 feet tall so even if the tank is only 1 foot deep which i really hope not because thats just two narrow and would be pointless so that totals 765 gallons which is already about 25% more water than 600 gallons a way under estimation and if the tank is 2 feet wide well now we are talking 1,530 gallons!


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

if theyre planning to build it they oobviously have taken into consideration all the problems that could come with it. not to mention they have all the money they could need to maintain such tanks, demonstrated by the fact that they are building a new stadium. the only issue i could see is it may be a distraction for pitchers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd say thats an overestimation on the assumed intellegence of whomever is planning this. Florida weather can be brutal. Even assuming they have the money for a huge chiller/heater/life support system,things will go wrong... and being out in the elements is just going to magnify those errors.


----------

